# Pinhole Wedding?



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 1, 2011)

I will be second shooting a wedding, and I am thinking of trying something a little different. 
On my second body, I am thinking of either using a tilt shift lens, which I have seen some cool wedding pictures done with, or going with my pinhole lens which I have seen no examples of used in a wedding.

I have been given free creative license, so I am free to experiment.

My thought is the pinhole will produce soft vignetted pictures which are often desired in wedding pictures. The only downside, may be longish exposure times. But I will use it mostly for the outdoor pictures, so exposure time won't be that long.

What do you think, neat idea or am I too far out there?


----------



## bigtwinky (Mar 1, 2011)

Totally a cool idea.

Not something I would do if I was main shooting, but if you are second shooting AND have creative liscence to have fun, then hell, experiement.  Just as long as the main photog is aware of what you are doing.  

I did read about a guy in a similar situation who second shot an entire wedding with a lensbaby.  The results were pretty damn cool, need to find a link to that.

I've read about people trying tilt shift.  Actually, I second shot for JerryPh on a wedding where he used a tilt shift a few times.  But not a whole wedding.

I'm very interesting in seeing your results with the pinhole!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Mar 1, 2011)

i think it's def out there! but COOL!

personally i would go with the tilt shift since, like you, ive seen some neat wedding stuff done that way.

however...youve been given creative freedom!

2 bodies. 1 ts. 1 ph.

please post results!


----------



## mhk1058 (Mar 1, 2011)

Sounds like it's worth a try to me. Another idea would be to put the tilt shift on the camera and buy one of the increasingly popular reproduction Diana style cameras so you can try two ideas at once. This creates a similar effect to the pin hole and is very popular, esp with younger people and gives a real retro feel - due mainly to the fact it has a plastic lens and leaks light, but hey, you did mention soft focus vignetted pictures.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 1, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the results... I say go for both!


----------



## Forkie (Mar 1, 2011)

I love the pinhole idea.  It would give some of the posed shots a very Victorian wooden-box camera feel!  Make sure you post the results!


----------



## altitude604 (Mar 1, 2011)

sounds like it'd be a pretty cool thing to do!

give'r and post here if you can.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 1, 2011)

You both kinda touch on where I am torn with this. I could do both, and put the pinhole on the higher ISO cabable full frame cam, and the TS on the crop body, which is good because it's a kinda wide lens for 90mm. I'd have flash for both, too. So I could totally go at it as a whack job and produce something potentially cool and very different, and miss the experience of doing straight up wedding photography, or get a little of both worlds.

This is my sisters wedding. My dad volunteered me to be their photographer.  Cuz, you know, I have a fancy camera. :roll: My sister would rather I enjoy myself at the wedding, so she left the decision up to me. So, I hired a pro friend. 


Of course I will share the pictures here! Nothing excites me more than being able to start a "My First Wedding" thread. :lmao:



Here is my Pinhole lens:






Here is a test shot:





Hmm...it doesn't vignette like when I did it with just a hole in a body cap. But thats fine.

I'm going to have to test this out on people, and see how flash will work with it.


----------



## Forkie (Mar 1, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance, but is that just a body cap with a whole through it?  What's the raised gold bit?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 1, 2011)

Yup! The gold (brass) bit was made to move the aperture farther out to fill a full frame sensor. Just putting a hole in the body cap gave a small circular image.
I think this is a 60mm pinhole lens.


----------



## enzodm (Mar 1, 2011)

Good resolution. Eventually my pinhole is larger than yours (...), because it seems like I obtain slightly less defined images. I use macro rings to change focal length  .


----------



## Forkie (Mar 1, 2011)

I like!  I wanna make one!  :bounce:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah, my first was a hole drilled directly into the body cap. the size of the hole and the thickness of the material effect the softness (difraction?), as well as the shape of the hole.
Pinholes can actually be complicated, depending on the desired effect you want. The size of the hole needs to change with it's distance from the sensor, if you are aiming for perfection.

Here is a pic from my first body cap pin hole:





It's neat, but a little too soft.




Forkie said:


> I like! I wanna make one! :bounce:



Do it! It's easy, cheap, and fun!
Post your results!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 1, 2011)

Good Lord, a pinhole second wedding shooter!!! How about something more practical, like a Lensbaby second shooter setup? Or a Lomo? Or a Holga? You know, something with an aperture a bit wider than f/128....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 1, 2011)

Cuz I wasn't looking at practical. I was thinking, different, challenging, and fun.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, what is your pinhole's effective aperture? Is it a "fast" pinhole, like maybe f/100? Or is it slow, like f/270? What kind of exposure times do you think you can get, given the latitude and season of the wedding and the pinhole's effevtive aperture? 15-second exposures? 10-second exposures? Maybe even something blindingly quick, like 5-second exposures?

Different, challenging, fun might also be looked at as inappropriate, impractical, disappointing--in terms of the people whose wedding the images would be of. They'd probably much more enjoy instantaneous exposures converted to chunky watercolor effects in a paint program, rather than ghostly, non-exposures...

I dunno...it all depends on the people. If they smoke enough weed, maybe they'd like 15 second pinhole reminders of sort of what the location looked like. It is hard to say. I am all for different, challenging, and fun--but honestly, apertures in the pinhole range mean very looooooong exposures. And pretty low resolution as well. I dunno...crappy, Lomographic images can be made any number of ways.


----------



## bigtwinky (Mar 1, 2011)

But he isn't the main shooter, there is a pro there that will be taking all the wedding images.  He has artistic freedom to do what he wants, so why not?  
As Bitter said, he should have 2 bodies, one pinhole and one tilt shift, so he is getting a variety.

I'm sure that if the pinhole totally sucks, he'll toss the idea mid wedding (or bring it back out when the conditions are more proper).  No harm in experimentation.


----------



## enzodm (Mar 1, 2011)

...and consider also the advantage of redirecting here the next one asking for what lens to buy for the first paid wedding shoot...


----------



## Forkie (Mar 1, 2011)

I agree with Bigtwinky. If you're given creative freedom, why not go nuts?  Yes, some images might not work out, but so what?  Art is experimentation!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah, I mean what the eff. Might as well try it and see. Maybe get some garter toss shots with the pinhole, and the cake cutting with it. Perhaps do a 4-minute shot of the father-daughter dance. Maybe a 30-minute overview of the reception with the pinhole, to see how many people line up at the beer kegs. Could be awesome, really. I always liked the ghost effects possible with pinholes. He should be able to get one to maybe even two images made per minute, based on 15-second exposure times and 30-second tripod squint-through composing times. The pinhole lends itself really well to composing on the tripod. It's also quite fun to do flash photos with, using something like a Speedotron 2,400 watt-second Black Line power pack, and an umbrella. At ISO 1600, you can shoot flash photos at 2,400 watt-seconds with the flash around 12 feet from the subjects.


----------



## OrionsByte (Mar 1, 2011)

Why is Derrel the one that's so Bitter in this thread?  



Bitter Jeweler said:


> I'm going to have to test this out on people, and see how flash will work with it.


 
Good idea, obviously.  If the test doesn't go well you can move on to Plan B.  No sense making the wedding itself the test run.


----------



## Forkie (Mar 1, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Yeah, I mean what the eff. Might as well try it  and see. Maybe get some garter toss shots with the pinhole, and the cake  cutting with it. Perhaps do a 4-minute shot of the father-daughter  dance. Maybe a 30-minute overview of the reception with the pinhole, to  see how many people line up at the beer kegs. Could be awesome, really. I  always liked the ghost effects possible with pinholes. He should be  able to get one to maybe even two images made per minute, based on  15-second exposure times and 30-second tripod squint-through composing  times. The pinhole lends itself really well to composing on the tripod.  It's also quite fun to do flash photos with, using something like a  Speedotron 2,400 watt-second Black Line power pack, and an umbrella. At  ISO 1600, you can shoot flash photos at 2,400 watt-seconds with the  flash around 12 feet from the subjects.


Jeeeeeezzzz.  :chatty:


----------



## Derrel (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey...people here ***** and piss and moan at ill-equipped or inexperienced newbies shooting weddings all the fricking time. I mean, why not experiment with a fast pinhole, like an f/128 pinhole and a digital SLR body on somebody's wedding? I mean, if it looks like ****, who cares, right? The first shooter will do the real shots, and BJ can fock around and be creative, experimental, and innovative. Right?

Seriously, you guys need to take a look around and when somebody comes up with a bad idea, have the balls to say it's a bad idea....just like you do when a noobie with zero experience wants to shoot a wedding...

I'm one of the people here who doesn't worry about currying favor with Bitter Jeweler. If he has a stupid idea, I will voice my opinion on it--just as if he were a newbie wedding shooter preparing to try something asinine.


----------



## quiddity (Mar 1, 2011)

while you are at it why not get a cheap or make a pns dual lens camera and try and make some 3d captures


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, it's a good thing I am adventurous, have the latitude to be creative, ave two bodies, and have the time to experiment with different pinhole sizes before the wedding in 6 months.. I'm going to get more body caps tomorrow.


The image of the house above was taken at:
Shutter: 0.5
ISO: 400
in late afternoon sun.

I think this is totally workable. Slightly larger pinhole, higher ISO, throw in some flash...Deliver something out of the ordinary to my sister, who appreciates my creativity.

Derrel, did you miss the part about me hiring a pro wedding photographer? Not a Craigslist MWC Pro, either.

My images don't matter. Thus my ability to *TRY* to do something extraordinary.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Mar 1, 2011)

I say go for it. As long as you slap a logo on it, maybe do a few selective color edits, they will love them.

Seriously though, you arent the main shooter, you hired a pro, so do whatever tickles your pickle. I think it sounds unique and might be fun.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 1, 2011)

Why not try this: start around the 2:50 mark. Might be fun!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, Tilt Shift wedding photgraphy, and Infrared wedding photography, are gaining poularity. I am sure someone told the first to try either of them that they were idiots.


----------



## enzodm (Mar 1, 2011)

Since I was curious, I quickly flashed & pinholed myself. 1/20s.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 1, 2011)

I hope you clean the snot out of the sensor first.... The ****ty, hastily made, uneducated, makeshift, forgettable attempt I made at a pinhole cap for my body only succeded in showing me just how much dust was on the sensor. (as enzodm's photo seems to be doing..... although he got a much better exposure than I ever did)


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 1, 2011)

quiddity said:


> while you are at it why not get a cheap or make a pns dual lens camera and try and make some 3d captures



I was thinking of getting a couple of matching dated bodies for just this reason.......  a couple of Nikon D40s or D100s with a remote shutter release on a home fashioned tripod rig would make for some seriously cool stereo optic shots of any event.


Not to drift the thread of course.......


----------



## Forkie (Mar 1, 2011)

Derrel said:


> I'm one of the people here who doesn't worry about currying favor with Bitter Jeweler. If he has a stupid idea, I will voice my opinion on it--just as if he were a newbie wedding shooter preparing to try something asinine.



I don't know BJ, so have no reason to curry favour.  Just thought you were being a bit of a spoil sport is all.  If I thought it was a stupid idea I'd have said so, but as it happens, I'm quite interested to see how it turns out.  It's also a family wedding, so it's not as if he's working on a stranger's dime.


----------



## bigtwinky (Mar 1, 2011)

Derrel said:


> I'm one of the people here who doesn't worry about currying favor with Bitter Jeweler. If he has a stupid idea, I will voice my opinion on it--just as if he were a newbie wedding shooter preparing to try something asinine.


 
I'm one of those as well...actually, I'm like that with anyone here. Everyone's input is appreciated, regardless of your forum posts, likes, thanks or experience level. But I disagree in thinking that this is a bad / stupid idea. I think it's a novel idea that may or may not work and I'm honestly curious in seeing the results. Do I think he will be successful in pulling off full wedding coverage with a pinhole? No. But I'm still curious to see what he can get out of it.

There is no one way to get things done, there are various ways. And if your experience shows that this is a totally stupid idea that won't work, great. Personally, sometimes, I need to see for myself just how bad the idea is and see what I can learn from that.



> Hey...people here ***** and piss and moan at ill-equipped or inexperienced newbies shooting weddings all the fricking time.


 
That is very true and when people do ***** about those newbies, I think it is justified.  However, I believe Bitter has a good understanding of photography, both technical and compositional, to warrant thinking that this experiment is justified.

Different scenario if someone who had no shooting experience at all would want to try this.


----------



## reznap (Mar 1, 2011)

I like the tilt-shift idea but the pinhole thing isn't something I'd try.  But, to each their own.

Whatever you end up doing, I'd be very interested in seeing the results.  I've seen (and taken some myself) a surplus of boring wedding photos and something completely different would be nice.

If I were to shoot a wedding as a guest or something, with no pressure, I'd bring a couple rolls of Ilford HP5 film and my FE2.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 1, 2011)

That episode of JJB is so ****ing epic. 

"YOU'RE SHOOTING A WEDDING WITH AN 18-55 KIT LENS?"


----------



## bigtwinky (Mar 1, 2011)

I did a bit of flickr searching for "wedding pinhole" and didnt get many results that were actually from pinhole lenses (nor any with information on how and size).

But the few that I did see had a really funky painting feeling to them. With the right light and little motion, could produce something interesting. Think when they are giving their vows. If there is too much movement, might have a double face exorcist feel, but hey, thats experimenting for ya.

I know TPF frowns on posting other people's work, but in this case, it is a great example of what someone did and what I hope Bitter can pull out of the wedding. Much more efficient than posting a link...

I think this one is pretty cool


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 1, 2011)

I'd give it a shot, but I don't think the pinhole will work too great either. The pinhole you made, really just looks more like an OOF picture. except it took a half second to shoot it. Go with the T/S, you'll have fun with it, but I reckon that after about 10 minutes fighting the pinhole you'll figure "forget this".


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 1, 2011)

I would suggest thinking about being much more creative with the people aspect of the wedding, rather than trying any technical razzle-dazzle.

Your sister's wedding is going to be an emotional event for her, not an artistic one.

Why not use standard equipment and exposures, but use your freedom to capture the people and the emotions of the wedding for your sister - - in unique/interesting ways??


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 1, 2011)

Ronaldo said:


> I would suggest thinking about being much more creative with the people aspect of the wedding, rather than trying any technical razzle-dazzle.
> 
> Your sister's wedding is going to be an emotional event for her, not an artistic one.
> 
> Why not use standard equipment and exposures, but use your freedom to capture the people and the emotions of the wedding for your sister - - in unique/interesting ways??


 
Because that's what the PAID professional photographer is getting money to do. B-J is just going to shoot to **** around most likely, and enjoy the festivities.


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 1, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> > I would suggest thinking about being much more creative with the people aspect of the wedding, rather than trying any technical razzle-dazzle.
> ...



But I would think as her brother he's going to know relationships, history, people, etc. that will mean a lot to the bride - - as opposed to the hired gun who will just be taking standard shots.  IMHO B-J should use his "insider knowledge" to create an emotionally unique and meaningful record of the celebration, while having fun with his freedom to do so.  But hey, oh hey, he knows his sister better than me. . .


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 1, 2011)

Ronaldo said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Ronaldo said:
> ...


 
If I had a sister or even a brother, I feel like she/he would want me to be part of the bride/groom party. I don't know, I could be wrong. But wedding photographers seem to get along just fine with minimal interaction between photographer and bride/groom. It's too much work to enjoy a ceremony and meaningfully photograph it at the same time.


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 1, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...


 
But now you're questioning his role as photographer period - - which is an altogether different point than the OP and this discussion.

Nevertheless, I would still suggest that whatever time he does allot to photography during the wedding/celebration that he focus on capturing the people/emotions, vs. some art-class project.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 1, 2011)

BLAH, blah, blah blah BLAH!

Go for it Bitter!  You did the "right" thing and hired a pro... now you're allowed to do whatever the f***k you want.

I don't know what everyone is b*tching about.  The impression that I'm getting from this thread (and Bitter, please correct me if I'm wrong), is that he's going to be more of a guest having fun with a wedding he's going to be attending than an actual "second shooter".  And hey... if anything cool results from it, he'll be giving them to his sister.

He did the "responsible" thing... he hired a pro.  So who gives a rats ass what he decides to experiment with/on?

Seriously.

Ya'll need to lighten up.  

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

TREAAAAASUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURES!  TREAAAAAASUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURESSSSSSSS!!  I go find de TREAAAAASUUUUUUUUUUUURES!


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 1, 2011)

Ronaldo said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Ronaldo said:
> ...


 
I'm not questioning ****. Allow me to direct you to post #8 where BJ informs us that he hired a professional friend of his to photograph the wedding.

He's not getting paid by his sister, he wants to try out his own thing with his own cameras on his own time at his sisters wedding because he's allowed to. I read all the posts, did you? I think you're the one who is making assumptions here.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 1, 2011)

e.rose said:


> BLAH, blah, blah blah BLAH!
> 
> I don't know what everyone is b*tching about.


 
Well, see....... you only have a little over 300 posts and you probably haven't been around long enough to know......... this is what we do best here on TPF........ The Pi$$y Forum.




:lmao:


----------



## e.rose (Mar 1, 2011)

kundalini said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > BLAH, blah, blah blah BLAH!
> ...


 
  :thumbup:


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 1, 2011)

e.rose said:


> BLAH, blah, blah blah BLAH!
> 
> Go for it Bitter!  You did the "right" thing and hired a pro... now you're allowed to do whatever the f***k you want.
> 
> ...


----------



## e.rose (Mar 1, 2011)

Ronaldo said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > BLAH, blah, blah blah BLAH!
> ...


 
The POINT... is that it doesn't matter *WHAT* he does because he's not actually responsible for shooting the wedding.  So there's no need to jump on his d*ck like everyone is.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 1, 2011)

Ronaldo said:


> I would suggest thinking about being much more creative with the people aspect of the wedding, rather than trying any technical razzle-dazzle.
> 
> Your sister's wedding is going to be an emotional event for her, not an artistic one.
> 
> Why not use standard equipment and exposures, but use your freedom to capture the people and the emotions of the wedding for your sister - - in unique/interesting ways??


 
But I am going to do capture the moment in a unique and hopefully interesting way. 
I also hired a photographer whose work I know well, and am totally confident in. 
Besides, I will have all my gear with me, and two bodies, two flashes. I will be mixing it up. I already have a plan in my mind as to where I will tilt shift, where I will pinhole, and where I will go with standard lenses. People shouldn't assume I will shoot the whole wedding with a pinhole. 

sw1tchFX, yeah the pin hole lens does look OOF. That's what I will run with. I have been looking at pictorial photography from the 20's and that's the look I want to go for. Back then lenses were advertised FOR there softness.  I know it could be a total flop, I know I might not achieve the visions in my head, but I have to try it. I could get a lensbaby, but I'd rather do it with a "lens" that I made, that's how I am.

Derrel reminds me much of my dad, and a lot of my family. I have been an artist all my life being told that I will always be starving, and never make anything of myself, even to the point that when I already had this business I started a year and half ago and invited my dad up to see the shop I was building, which was the first he even knew what I was doing, I was asked what I knew about running a business, and did I think it was a smart time to do this with the economy being so bad.  But now he is proud of me because I am successful. :roll: Thanks Derrel for telling me my idea stupid. That's all I needed to hear. 

Nothing ventured, nothing gained. I've done many stupid/risky things in my life, and I don't regret a single one.
My sister will have a special gift from her brother, I know she will appreciate it, and really, that's all that matters.


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 1, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> > I would suggest thinking about being much more creative with the people aspect of the wedding, rather than trying any technical razzle-dazzle.
> ...



Fair enough.  But I was thinking more along these lines, based on experience I have had as a "free" photographer at family weddings:
For my cousin's wedding I knew that her father was her elementary school softball team coach, and that 4 of her former teammates were at the wedding.  So I went to the different tables and gathered the five girls (bride plus four friends) and the father-of-the-bride/coach and we made some really fun pictures of them together - - one of which of which is one of my cousin's most prized pics from the wedding and is framed and on the wall of her family room.  So the point is, the pros (she had two top of the line pro shooters from NYC) had no idea about the softball connection and never took this shot - - and as a family member I was able to arrange for the shot and capture a special time/emotion.  (OTOH I am not a trained wedding photographer and would not have been able to achieve anything like the beautiful church photos the pros did.)​ So my suggestion to your inquiry is to think about what emotionally important pictures you could take for your sister - - in artistic ways, rather than thinking about how you might be able to attempt unusual photographic techniques.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 1, 2011)

enzodm said:


> Since I was curious, I quickly flashed & pinholed myself. 1/20s.



AMAZING! CREATIVE! ALMOST IN FOCUS! GOOD LIGHTING WITHIN THE THREE FEET THE FLASH CARRIED!

DO YOU DO WEDDINGS? I'D LOVE TO SEE THIS SHOT WITHOUT FLASH! CAN I GET ALL OF THE SHOTS ON A DVD FOR $39 ?

HOW GOOD WILL MASSIVE 4x6" ENLARGEMENTS LOOK?

LOL.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 1, 2011)

Ronaldo said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Ronaldo said:
> ...



Why can't you just let him enjoy the ****ing wedding and let the pro worry about the technicals? What do you have to gain if he shoots "for serious"? Nothing. He hired a pro that he feels can conquer the job so that he can enjoy the ceremony and jack off with his pinhole camera and tilt shift lens. That's what I'd be doing in his situation. Dicking around to the fullest extent. Drinking heavily and taking photos. Not worrying about composition and workflow. **** that garbage. 

Get drunk, actuate shutters, win at life.


----------



## reznap (Mar 1, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Get drunk, actuate shutters, win at life.


 
I just like the way this sounds.

Also, you have to admit that the photo posted by bigtwinky (bride with sun behind her) was an interesting shot and very unique.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 1, 2011)

Can't wait to see how great your pinhole wedding shots are! Please, come back and post a buuuuuunch of them, and regale us with your amazing out of focus home-built pinhole's creative pics. I'm sure me and your Dad will both be sitting around, back-patting you, and telling you how amazing you are at defying the laws of optics. You'll be a hero to three or four people here as well!


----------



## Ronaldo (Mar 1, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



O hey, I get it now!Dear Mr. Bitter Jeweler:  Your first post was awesome.  Everything about it - - your plans, your techniques and your artistic inspiration.  Okay, except you need to drink a lot. The end.​


----------



## Vautrin (Mar 1, 2011)

If I were one of the people getting married I'd tell you this was a completely messed up idea, and that even a second or third string shooter shouldn't be shooting a wedding via pinhole.

However artistically speaking, I'm fascinated, and would love to see shots of your experiment if people are OK with your shooting

I'd recommend trying out with models if possible, but please do post if you complete this project.

I think for this assignment preperation will be key.  If you know you can shoot via pinhole with a fast enough shutter speed indoors in a reception hall, you're good to go.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 1, 2011)

enzodm said:


> Since I was curious, I quickly flashed & pinholed myself. 1/20s.



I wanted to see what this image would look like as a 4x6 inch print, so I up-sampled it from 72 to 240 dpi,and set the size to 4x6 inch...






Wow...that's some picture quality! Impressive. And with flash for motion-stopping!
With the possibility of 4x6 inch prints that look this good, I'm surprised more people are not shooting pinhole weddings. The beauty part though will be the dust spots that a small aperture like f/128 to f/270 will create...it'll give a nice, dirty sensor look without even trying.


----------



## loopy (Mar 1, 2011)

Sounds like a good plan - have fun. I shot slide film at my sister's wedding, then had it cross processed. I had no idea how the results would turn out - but hey it was fun and they were different than all the other photos. Some turned out lovely, some...well not so great.


----------



## MissCream (Mar 1, 2011)

reznap said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > *Get drunk, actuate shutters, win at life*.
> ...


 
Lol me too! 
Mind if I use it in my signature Tyler?


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 1, 2011)

MissCream said:


> reznap said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...


 
I'll allow it, MissCream. Only because you asked so nicely.


----------



## reznap (Mar 1, 2011)

MissCream said:


> Lol me too!
> Mind if I use it in my signature Tyler?


 
Make sure it says:  "Originally Posted by *o hey tyler"* and I'm sure he'd be honored.

Also, Derrel really doesn't want you to do this Bitter, apparently.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 1, 2011)

I :heart: You, Derrel. I find great comfort in your predictability. :hug::


----------



## e.rose (Mar 1, 2011)

MissCream said:


> reznap said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...


 


o hey tyler said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > reznap said:
> ...


 
I WANT ONE TOO!!!! :lmao:

Although, I don't want to steal Miss's signature... so I'll just wait for the next brilliant thing you say Tyler.

Get on that.

:lmao:


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 1, 2011)

brb being brilliant for a minute.


----------



## vtf (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't like it when mom and dad fight.


----------



## MissCream (Mar 1, 2011)

Haha I don't care  




e.rose said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > reznap said:
> ...


----------



## e.rose (Mar 1, 2011)

MissCream said:


> Haha I don't care
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Mar 1, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Can't wait to see how great your pinhole wedding shots are! Please, come back and post a buuuuuunch of them, and regale us with your amazing out of focus home-built pinhole's creative pics. I'm sure me and your Dad will both be sitting around, back-patting you, and telling you how amazing you are at defying the laws of optics. You'll be a hero to three or four people here as well!


 
lol now you're just being facetious


----------



## pgriz (Mar 1, 2011)

So... wedding is 6 months away. Lot's of time to practice and figure out if this is a brilliant idea (in a really stupid kind of way), or an inspired piece of art (in the "thinking out of the box" style). Bitter's family, his tools, his neck. I'm sure if the experiments show that it's a bad idea, you'll let it go. But if it works, it will definitely be absolutely unique. So what were we arguing about?:hug::

PS.  dang.  now I have to give it a try.  Several members in my photo club have been experimenting with it and while most images are ... meh...   there are some that are really powerful.  So the technique certainly has artistic merit.


----------



## bigtwinky (Mar 1, 2011)

this thread has too much hate.


----------



## digital flower (Mar 1, 2011)

When is the big shoot?

 If it were me I would try and play it safe and shoot a few with a regular lens and the pinhole.  I would want to be able to give my sister a few good pictures of her special day since I am the one in my family with the "fancy" camera.

Again if it were me I would try and practice with the pinhole.  How is the chimping with the pinhole? Can you tell if your getting good shots? Its like my rule for music gigs, I try never to show up with something that I haven't used before. You can end up spending a lot of time just getting the way you want things.


----------



## timlair (Mar 1, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> this thread has too much hate.


 
Isnt that the way we like it here on TPF? haha


----------



## enzodm (Mar 2, 2011)

vtf said:


> I don't like it when mom and dad fight.


 
I feel the same  .

*Derrel* (wise Mom): I personally would never do a wedding with a pinhole (nor a wedding at all, to be honest). But if an experienced photographer with some good taste like Bitter (crazy Dad) wants to spend in experiments part of his wedding time as a guest, after six months of time since now during which he may change mind if unfeasible, I'm curious to see where he will go. 
By the way, my test was just aimed at shooting with human-compatible shutter times. 

In this thread there is already, and since the beginnings, a good teaching for beginners: pass the job to a pro and eventually do the second .


----------



## white (Mar 2, 2011)

I think the pinhole wedding idea is neat. That's what I'd be tempted to do if I could stomach weddings.

You could also increase the focal length by building a makeshift extension, something simple like a small light-tight tube that attaches to the body cap. 

Just curious, but do you know what the measurement is from sensor to body cap?


----------



## Forkie (Mar 2, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Get drunk, actuate shutters, win at life.



Is this a quote from someone else, or your own?  Either way, I request permission to put it in my signature.

EDIT:  F*** it, every other bugger has it now, so I will too.  I'll credit you for it.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 2, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I :heart: You, Derrel. I find great comfort in your predictability. :hug::



I heart you too Bitter. Your predictability is also comforting: this wedding gives you an opportunity to make it all about "YOU", and how "creative" you are. Plus, it allows you to address your Daddy issues. The idea that you can show the world how creative you are, and how wrong your Dad was must bring you immense comfort. Kudos. True to form for you!


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 2, 2011)

I think the idea of the pinhole might be of some interest to members of this forum. but to the average non photographer they will look like crappy blurry pictures. As a second shooter you are part of the professional team at this wedding and you should approach it that way,family or not


----------



## sanderso (Mar 2, 2011)

It's great to see that any idea, no matter the exerience of the source, is the middle of so much discord.....driven by the passion that so many folks here have for their craft. Since such discord happens w noobs more frequently, its REALLY funny when it happen with "senior" members (since the "seniors" know what they're talking about). TPF holds true to form....a value source of insight and entertainment! (where's that popcorn icon!!)


----------



## GrantH (Mar 2, 2011)

Derrel said:


> AMAZING! CREATIVE! ALMOST IN FOCUS! GOOD LIGHTING WITHIN THE THREE FEET THE FLASH CARRIED!
> 
> DO YOU DO WEDDINGS? I'D LOVE TO SEE THIS SHOT WITHOUT FLASH! CAN I GET ALL OF THE SHOTS ON A DVD FOR $39 ?
> 
> ...


 
You sound like someone who had their cheerios pissed in and wants the rest of the world to suffer along with you.  Your thoughts on the subject were shot down and now you look like a child.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 2, 2011)

Cool! The level of hatred in this thread is impressive. Truly inspirational! 







white said:


> I think the pinhole wedding idea is neat. That's what I'd be tempted to do if I could stomach weddings.
> 
> You could also increase the focal length by building a makeshift extension, something simple like a small light-tight tube that attaches to the body cap.
> 
> Just curious, but do you know what the measurement is from sensor to body cap?


 
I saw a website where a gauy made a pinhole zoom lens that was pretty neat.
The measurement from the sensor to the pinhole is 60mm +/-


----------



## OrionsByte (Mar 2, 2011)

Derrel, I'm curious - do you have a beef with pinhole photography in general, or do you just object to it being used for a wedding?  If it's the latter, then is your objection based on the belief that he is going to shoot the entire wedding through a pinhole lens (which is false), or do you simply believe that pinhole photography has absolutely no place at a wedding whatsoever?

I'm honestly trying to understand your feelings on this, because, quite frankly, your attitude thus far has been really incongruous with the general tone of the rest of the thread.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 2, 2011)

I've always hear that close association with people, i.e. living in the same house, spending a lot of time together at work etc. etc. would make your menstrual cycles coincide, but never.... NEVER has it been so eloquently illustrated as it is in this thread.

Wow.



Get yer camera, shoot the wedding, post your results.

My curiosity is peaked. :mrgreen:

And congrats to your sister BTW.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm late to the party so can someone tell me who/what it is I'm supposed to hate?


----------



## MichiganFarts (Mar 2, 2011)

Derrel's just one of those guys that you suck out all the information about photography that you can, and then throw the rest of the package out.  Because past photography facts, there's nothing there.


----------



## MissCream (Mar 2, 2011)

LOUD NOISES


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 2, 2011)

Forkie said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Get drunk, actuate shutters, win at life.
> ...


 
AFAIK I coined the phrase. Can't say I've googled it though for any level of confirmation. Because, well... I just don't give a ****. So feel free to use it. :thumbup:

EDIT: LOL WUT ACRONYM DECODER IN NEW VBULLETINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 2, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> Derrel's just one of those guys that you suck out all the information about photography that you can, and then throw the rest of the package out.  Because past photography facts, there's nothing there.


 
Oh wow. :lmao:


----------



## kundalini (Mar 2, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> My curiosity is peaked. :mrgreen:



At what elevation?


----------



## Sonoma (Mar 2, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> Derrel's just one of those guys that you suck out all the information about photography that you can, and then throw the rest of the package out.  Because past photography facts, there's nothing there.


 
Do you know Derrel personally?  Either way, I think that was uncalled for!  Derrel is entitled to his opinion like everyone else here.


----------



## enzodm (Mar 2, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:


> I'm late to the party so can someone tell me who/what it is I'm supposed to hate?


 
At your choice:


very small holes;
"wise mom" Derrel because too much prudent;
"crazy dad" Bitter Jeweler because too slow in taking pictures during a wedding ;
me because too much out of focus,
anyone here because too much out of topic


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 2, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > My curiosity is peaked. :mrgreen:
> ...


 
~2.5 inches above zipper level?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 2, 2011)

enzodm said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> > I'm late to the party so can someone tell me who/what it is I'm supposed to hate?
> ...


 
I prefer to hate Hitler. Very rarely do I end up on the losing side of that argument.

And when I do, I still win.


(did that constitute Godwin's law...... or is the mere mention not enough to envoke it?)


----------



## MichiganFarts (Mar 2, 2011)

Sonoma said:


> MichiganFarts said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel's just one of those guys that you suck out all the information about photography that you can, and then throw the rest of the package out.  Because past photography facts, there's nothing there.
> ...


 
Berating people because you think their idea is bad, isn't exactly an opinion.  If that's called for, and my comment isn't, then you must be Derrel's...mom?


----------



## Forkie (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm going to post a thread about how I'm going to shoot a flea circus performance from the back row of a 90,000 seater stadium lit by candles, through my pee hole.  I wonder if it'd generate as much of a fracas?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 2, 2011)

Forkie said:


> I'm going to post a thread about how I'm going to shoot a flea circus performance from the back row of a 90,000 seater stadium lit by candles, through my pee hole. I wonder if it'd generate as much of a fracas?


 
Probably not.  That's just silly.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Mar 2, 2011)

Fine.  I hate you all.


----------



## Overread (Mar 2, 2011)

vtf said:


> I don't like it when mom and dad fight.



But parents always have to fight - it gives them an excuse to kiss and make up after the fight is done  



bentcountershaft said:


> Fine.  I hate you all.


 
But you still like my photography right?


----------



## gulnarastudio (Mar 7, 2011)

Great post.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 7, 2011)

I know! Right?


----------



## MissCream (Mar 8, 2011)

I am posting in this thread.


----------



## ethan09 (Mar 13, 2011)

Do share your photography if you manage to get the pinhole shot in the wedding


----------



## Robin Usagani (Mar 13, 2011)

I dont know man..  I like you t/s idea better.  I mean I look at your test shot, I am pretty sure I can imitate it from a regular picture using photoshop.  It is one thing if it produces cool and superb quality, but it is not.

Also, just wondering, when you use pin hole, do your pictures come up side down?  You have to flip it vertically?


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 13, 2011)

WARNING!  WARNING!  This is a message from the Outta Control Photographer warning system!  THIS IS NOT A TEST!  A photographer is about to step outside of the "norm" and forgive us, "EXPERIMENT".  Immediately move yourself and family to your nearest Darkroom Disaster Shelter.  THIS IS NOT A TEST!  Procede immediately to your nearest Darkroom Disaster Shelter.  Stay tuned for updates as they come in.  Please remain in your blacked out Darkroom Disaster Shelter until it has been verified the experiment has ended.  Updates will follow.  THIS IS NOT A TEST!


----------



## fokker (Mar 13, 2011)

Not like it matters, the world as we know it will have ended in 6 months anyway. Probably


----------



## vtf (Mar 13, 2011)

fokker said:


> Not like it matters, the world as we know it will have ended in 6 months anyway. Probably


 
I've ran my credit cards up, anyone else prepping for 2012?


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 13, 2011)

vtf said:


> fokker said:
> 
> 
> > Not like it matters, the world as we know it will have ended in 6 months anyway. Probably
> ...



Well they said the super full moon will cause multiple disasters all over the earth on March 19th.  So, I just ordered everything I ever wanted to have.  UPS says it will be at my house on the 21st. I can't wait.


----------



## j-dogg (May 10, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...


 
I know I'm late to the party but this.


----------



## e.rose (May 10, 2011)

Not to visit dead horses... but since it was brought up... 

I'm too lazy to read back.  When was this wedding supposed to be... and if it already happened, did you go through with your plan?  And if you did... did you post images anywhere, cause I'd love to see 'em!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 10, 2011)

Sweet!!!


----------



## behanana (May 11, 2011)

I read through this entire F***ing post and WOW! It only got interesting when Derrel started posting, after that I was hooked. Bitter I'm guessing that the wedding is Aug./Sept.ish, I hope ya have fun with it, I mean it's going to suck that once you put that home made pin hole cap on one of you bodies, that's the end of that camera. I mean how the hell would you ever get that off, it's not like it just screws on and off, or if the idea wasn't working and you could just simply removed said cap and put a lense on the body...hmmm...I can see what all the hub bub is about. OH well, atleast it's not ME that is completely destroying one of my camera's by putting on a body cap with a hole in it. Well, like I said good luck with destroying your camera and apparently your sisters entire life by taking pictures of her wedding the might not work out!


----------



## fokker (May 11, 2011)

behanana said:


> I read through this entire F***ing post and WOW! It only got interesting when Derrel started posting, after that I was hooked. Bitter I'm guessing that the wedding is Aug./Sept.ish, I hope ya have fun with it, I mean it's going to suck that once you put that home made pin hole cap on one of you bodies, that's the end of that camera. I mean how the hell would you ever get that off, it's not like it just screws on and off, or if the idea wasn't working and you could just simply removed said cap and put a lense on the body...hmmm...I can see what all the hub bub is about. OH well, atleast it's not ME that is completely destroying one of my camera's by putting on a body cap with a hole in it. Well, like I said good luck with destroying your camera and apparently your sisters entire life by taking pictures of her wedding the might not work out!


 
You seem to misunderstand what a body cap is.

No body cap:






With body cap:





The body cap does in fact unscrew quickly and easily and does not permanently damage the camera body.


----------



## fokker (May 11, 2011)

Here is an example of a body cap piinhole:


----------



## o hey tyler (May 11, 2011)

behanana said:


> I mean it's going to suck that once you put that home made pin hole cap on one of you bodies, that's the end of that camera. I mean how the hell would you ever get that off, it's not like it just screws on and off, or if the idea wasn't working and you could just simply removed said cap and put a lense on the body...hmmm...I can see what all the hub bub is about. *OH well, atleast it's not ME that is completely destroying one of my camera's by putting on a body cap with a hole in it.* Well, like I said good luck with destroying your camera and apparently your sisters entire life by taking pictures of her wedding the might not work out!


 
Oh well, at least NO ONE is destroying their camera because YOU don't understand the function of a body cap. If you had read the whole thread, you wouldn't be so uninformed. Uh oh, looks like the pinhole photos aren't turning out so good... BIG ****ING DEAL because he can just throw a lens on and get all the high optical quality wedding images he wants. Too bad it doesn't matter, because everyone's going to be ****ing hammered and no one will even care. 

Haven't you been to a wedding before? Jeeze. 

****ing noobies.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 11, 2011)

fokker said:


> Here is an example of a body cap piinhole:


 
NICE PHOTO OF A BROKEN CAMERA FOKKAH.


----------



## behanana (May 11, 2011)

Damn, I knew sarcasm wasn't going to come threw in my post! Hmmm need to work on that! Come on, really, it's not like I'm asking what camera I should buy or what body cap would make the best pin hole lense.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 11, 2011)

Oh, if you're looking for sarcasm, try using COMIC SANS IN A LARGE FONT. 
That's usually the best way to get it across on an internet forum. I took your post as being 'fer serious'.


----------



## behanana (May 11, 2011)

Tyler thanks for the sarcasm pointer! I was under the impression that large font was yelling, however I can see where the comic sans would give it the sarcastic feel ...and continue to feel free to call me a ****ing noob,I feel that way most of the time.


----------

